# Electric Start Motor not engaging.



## saskman2017 (Mar 8, 2017)

I have a 3 year old Ariens Deluxe 30 2-Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower with 30-inch Clearing Width purchased at Home Depot (Model # 921032). Works fantastic once I get it started but that is the issue. It has been difficult to start from day one and needs the electric start to start properly. I have used it sparingly (no more than 3 - 5 times a winter for max 1 hour/time) yet now the electric starter needs 30 - 40 spins before it might grab and turn over the engine. I am using a heavy gauge cord and the electric motor turns over easy once it catches, that is not the issue. Is there any adjustment to be made to the electric starter and if not what is the ball park figure to replace the electric starter, where is a good reputable source and how easy is it to be replaced. Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

If the motor is working then the starter drive is not engaging. For a car, I can buy just the drive, for a mower blower never needed to. It was always easy to replace.


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

Could be it is sticking from the cold or lack of lubrication. You could try tapping it with the handle of a screwdriver or the like while trying to spin it.
Donyboy73 has a lot of YouTube videos on starter repair


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I would be more worried why it is hard starting.....I like the electric start while on the lift...but never use it otherwise. No blower should take more then three pulls and then only if no primer button.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

If you starter is the old traditional type using inertia to drive the spur gear into engagement, then it likely just needs to have the spur gear engagement ramps cleaned and lightly lubed. Removal of the starter involves only 2 bolts.

A picture from you would confirm whether this is your configuration.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Agreed that it should start in a few pulls anyhow, so something else may be going on with the engine. Often the carbs get dirty, especially if you aren't using fuel stabilizer, and let gas sit in it over the summer. 

Hopefully fixing the electric start is easy, like lubricating the gear on the starter motor where it slides up and down. 

I'm more familiar with the old Tecumseh starters, I don't know what the starters look like on the newer engines. If you have a model number from the engine itself, that might make it easier to find details of the engine.


----------



## ThumperACC (Mar 3, 2017)

saskman2017 said:


> I have a 3 year old Ariens Deluxe 30 2-Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower with 30-inch Clearing Width purchased at Home Depot (Model # 921032). Works fantastic once I get it started but that is the issue. It has been difficult to start from day one and needs the electric start to start properly. I have used it sparingly (no more than 3 - 5 times a winter for max 1 hour/time) yet now the electric starter needs 30 - 40 spins before it might grab and turn over the engine. I am using a heavy gauge cord and the electric motor turns over easy once it catches, that is not the issue. Is there any adjustment to be made to the electric starter and if not what is the ball park figure to replace the electric starter, where is a good reputable source and how easy is it to be replaced. Thanks in advance for your help


Are you saying that the starter is turning but it is not turning the engine? Or that the starter is turning the engine but the engine is hard starting?

Also, you say you are using a heavy gauge cord. What gauge and how long?


----------

